# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  muffins on prep

## tice1212

So I have been following a bunch of Chris aceto's athletes and he has them doing one or two chocolate chip muffins before training. Can some tell me why he is having them eating muffins 5-4 weeks out from the Arnolds? And why muffins?

----------


## 73rr

I would assume it's because of a carb source. Before lifting u want carbs (as u know).

I don't have a clue y he would do that 4 weeks out.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I will make an assumption its pre workout carb meal, few other things to consider, what did the other meals leading up to this meal look like (i would guess on the lower carb side)? Whats their post work out meal? These guys are top level athletes with genetics greater then most of us, they will be chemically enhanced, i would also guess insulin is part of this strategy as well. Most people can get away with just about anything in pre & post work out meals, the body will absorb the required nutrients, at the end of the day all carbs are broken down to glucose in the body and used in the energy cycle.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

One thing i would like to add i would think it would be a specific muffin with specific fat content, as a lot of muffins have high level of fat content and its not what you would want for a post insulin shot. Does it mention what where the muffin is from? I often have nutrtigrain bar or two pre training or sometimes even hard candy while training. Its calculated amount to fit the nutrient requirements for the specific meal.

----------


## tice1212

> I will make an assumption its pre workout carb meal, few other things to consider, what did the other meals leading up to this meal look like (i would guess on the lower carb side)? Whats their post work out meal? These guys are top level athletes with genetics greater then most of us, they will be chemically enhanced, i would also guess insulin is part of this strategy as well. Most people can get away with just about anything in pre & post work out meals, the body will absorb the required nutrients, at the end of the day all carbs are broken down to glucose in the body and used in the energy cycle.


Im going to assume that all of there other meals are pretty low carbs. Just figured there was something behind his madness. If ur on Instagram type in hashtag #teamaceto and u will see some of his athletes having muffins pre training. Chris is a nutrition guru so I just figured it was something special. Lol... As far as I know their normal muffins.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

nothing special just carbs pre work out with insulin ...LOL...it sounds very special thou and high tech...haha!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Question is: what's in the muffin?

----------


## Mp859

They are fat free muffins for whatever that's worth

----------


## MIKE_XXL

There you have it, high carb meal with insulin pre work out for improved pump and recovery. more os less back loading with all other meals low carbs and strategic placement of carbs for maximum results and muscle retention...




> They are fat free muffins for whatever that's worth

----------


## tice1212

Here is a picture. This dude is 3 weeks out. I don't think they are fat free

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Its a local body builder lives 30 minutes away form me and actually trains one of my friend, uses same muffin trick with him...LOL...nothing magical just carbs with fats pre training...its all about micros distribution, its right around the training and negative impact will be negligible at best...plus Regan is extremely genetically gifted athlete i beleive hes only 23 with this level of development. Also he is doing Arnolds Amateurs...just FYI...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

...and he is sponsored by same company my wife and i used to be sponsored by for number of years...

----------


## Mp859

> ...and he is sponsored by same company my wife and i used to be sponsored by for number of years...


 and he works with aceto as well

----------


## tice1212

> Its a local body builder lives 30 minutes away form me and actually trains one of my friend, uses same muffin trick with him...LOL...nothing magical just carbs with fats pre training...its all about micros distribution, its right around the training and negative impact will be negligible at best...plus Regan is extremely genetically gifted athlete i beleive hes only 23 with this level of development. Also he is doing Arnolds Amateurs...just FYI...


Wow what a small world lol.. Yeah he is 23 he is a freak. Okay this makes more sense. Now since he is having a muffin with carbs and fats insulin probably wouldn't be in his protocol at this moment then right. Yeah I knew he was doing the Arnold classics I was just being lazy in writing it lmao. Plus Jose Raymond does the same thing with a couple of other pros. Just figured it was weird why a muffin would be used instead of something else lmao. Thanks for the insight big mike

----------


## oldnsedentary

> i would also guess insulin is part of this strategy as well.


4-5 weeks out? Do people do insulin that close to a show?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

If used and timed properly, yes they do.




> 4-5 weeks out? Do people do insulin that close to a show?

----------


## oldnsedentary

I learn something new every day. I had no idea.

----------


## tice1212

More muffins lmao sorry i just find it so crazy that muffins are the prep craze right now

----------


## Mp859

> More muffins lmao sorry i just find it so crazy that muffins are the prep craze right now <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161994"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161993"/>


All the people are pepped by the same guy brotha.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

LOL, i guess if you like muffins hire Chris Aceto...LMOA! for 2500.00 per prep or more...expensive muffins...

----------


## Bonaparte

Because muffins taste awesome? 

/thread.

----------


## ironhardempress

i make some pretty tasty protein muffins with muscle egg, quest protein, whole eggs, and oatmeal flour. If anyone wants the recipe i can post it

----------


## MIKE_XXL

So does pu$$y but it doesn't get you big....LOL.....




> Because muffins taste awesome? 
> 
> /thread.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yes please post the recipe...i love me muffins...




> i make some pretty tasty protein muffins with muscle egg, quest protein, whole eggs, and oatmeal flour. If anyone wants the recipe i can post it

----------


## Bonaparte

> So does pu$$y but it doesn't get you big....LOL.....


Well, maybe temporarily...

----------


## Mr.BB

> So does pu$$y but it doesn't get you big....LOL.....


This is dead wrong, one part of my body gets big at first glimpse of pu$$y....

----------


## MIKE_XXL

4" is not big....LMAO!




> This is dead wrong, one part of my body gets big at first glimpse of pu$$y....

----------


## Mr.BB

> 4" is not big....LMAO!


Hehehe... Seem I hit you at a *soft* spot  :Wink:

----------

